# San Francisco - where to shop equipment?



## questionesse (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm in San Fran for a few days and I was wondering where to shop for photo equipment.
Anyone with some advice for recommendable stores?

thx


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

Google


----------



## questionesse (Mar 1, 2011)

oh - didn't know all  6,180 results were recommendable...


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

They all have reviews. I've heard Calumet is good.


----------



## questionesse (Mar 2, 2011)

sure they do - just that it doesn't tell how useful that store might be for serious DSLR users since everybody could have reviewed it.
That's why I asked here


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> They all have reviews. I've heard Calumet is good.


 

I think the OP is looking for a local member's referral.  

I live in San Jose but have heard Calumet is the place to shop. No firsthand experience but a bump for you, hopefully some SF members join in here.


----------



## questionesse (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah, hoping for some member's referrals, indeed.
let's see where the San Fran posse jumps in


----------



## Alpha (Mar 8, 2011)

Calumet is OK. It can be a bit of a schlep to get there, depending on where you're going from. It's a good shop but it's not like going to B&H in NY or something. They have a reasonable inventory of high quality gear, but most of it is very expensive because they're catering to deep-pocketed pros in the bay area. I know a number of people who like Photographers Supply. Gassers has some older equipment if you're into that, but is otherwise not super impressive.


----------



## questionesse (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be based quite central, close to mission Street.
Didn't check for Calumets location so far.I'm indeed more interested in stores that have a larger stock to see n feel some equipment


----------



## questionesse (Mar 13, 2011)

ariiived 
any last hints on stores?


----------



## Alpha (Mar 13, 2011)

Really not a lot, unfortunately. Calumet and Photographers Supply are the only "big" stores around, and they aren't that big. You're close to Mission? Where are you staying?


----------



## questionesse (Mar 13, 2011)

taylor st. close to market - seen better hotels than what my company booked for me in that area...


----------



## photocist (Mar 14, 2011)

What kind of stuff are you looking for? How far are you willing to travel?

There is Looking Glass Photo on telegraph, just past ashby. 

Also Seawood Photo | Marin&#039;s Photo Headquarters &#187;.  I have never been there, but I have heard great things.


----------



## questionesse (Mar 14, 2011)

wel I am considering a tripod, but there I'm quite picky, looking for a light and compact carbon fibre in the 4-500$ class
and otherwise nothing special, small goods, maybe a spare battery, blower, filter pocket just see if something catches my eye.
I'm doing sightseeing anyways, so if it's in the inner city I could always make a stop here and there. And telegraph is on the list anyways :blushing:


----------



## Alpha (Mar 14, 2011)

questionesse said:


> taylor st. close to market - seen better hotels than what my company booked for me in that area...


 
Uh oh. Tenderloin! I would be PISSED if I was on a business trip and got booked into a hotel in that neighborhood.


----------

